# What is he?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this p has a little black birth mark or something. im not sure what he is. it was sold to me as a red. what do u guys think?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Id say a red


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I can't tell by your picture. It's too dark. Where this birth mark at?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its rate on the gill plate. you can see it in the first pic


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what ever she is... shes BIG and a nice p.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah man, your pix came out too dark. From the looks of it, you have a red.. but then again, from what you said about the birthmark on the gill section, it can be a Caribe.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea it could be a Caribe. How big is the mark?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i thought maybe hes a mix or something. theres no dark spot on his shoulder tho.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you can see the mark in the 1st pic and in the 2nd pic. thats how big it is. i dont know how u guys cant see it cause i can. but it would help if it was a little more clear


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is atypical P. nattereri. The blemish is not interesting.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok thanks but i want to know what that black spot is from or what it is.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

melanophores.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is it a desease or something explain


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I edited the pic a little, but it's still quite grainy and faded.
But maybe it helps a bit...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea you can clearly see the dot now.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

on my 2 smaller reds you can see faint humeral spots and they are definately natts that is also a natt


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Natts usually have the same humerall spot that Cariba have, although you definately cannot see it as clearly. It is normally very faded and barely noticable, although it is there if you looking for it. George had pictures of tons of Natts with obvious humeral markings on them during one of his trips.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ok thanks but i want to know what that black spot is from or what it is.


Melanophores are pigment (black) cells which cluster to make spotting other other attributes of your piranha.

This is harmless. Your fish is not P. cariba and it is atypical to find a faint blemish (humeral spot) on P. nattereri. On your fish the blemish is on the opercle, hence, melanosphore pigment (blemish).


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice... is it rare to have one?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

2 of my Reds have these blemishes. I think they are the equivelant to freckles.

-Kevin-


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah its definatly a red, I can see that even through the darkness of the photo.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats a red.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> I can't tell by your picture. It's too dark. Where this birth mark at?


 yeah pic is a little dark


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i was hopeing he would be a mix of a red and cariba...








anyways i like my p's its very big.


----------

